# dead kit... thoughts on what happened?



## zzGypsy (Feb 23, 2012)

so here's what I've got:
NZ cross rabbits.

in one cage, one doe with 6 kits, 19 days old, weighing about 10.5 oz each

in another cage, two does with 5 kits 18 days old, weighting about 16 oz each... 
ok, my fault for not getting these does separated in time, but I think they kindled in the same nest, and I couldn't tell which doe they belonged to so I just left it as it was.  I'm guessing that both does are feeding the kits ... evidence that they're 50% bigger than their cousins that are a day older.  when I cleaned the nest box a week ago I found a pair of dead kits, new-born size, burried way down in the bottom of it... I don't know if they were born with the rest, or born later, but what I've got is 5 HUGE kits, and one or both does feeding them.

Yesterday morning I removed and emptied the nestboxes (they're open-topped, like a shoebox), then turned them on their sides filled 1/2 with hay (which is bedding used for part of their cages, so it's not new).  all has been going swimingly, but this morning (thursday) I found one of the large kits dead cold flipped on it's back.  no damage. no poopy-butt and no signs of loose poop in the cage.  no indication of what might have killed it and it looked fine and healthy on Wed night.  everyone else seems fine, and no further incidents today.  they're in my kennel building, no wind, no draft, aprox 50degrees temp, so not particularly cold.

any thoughts on what might have happened?  is it possible one of the does laydown on it and killed it?


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 23, 2012)

Got stepped on or something it happens. So how many kits do you have altogether ? any pictures ? I'm confused.


----------



## zzGypsy (Feb 23, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> Got stepped on or something it happens. So how many kits do you have altogether ? any pictures ? I'm confused.


CrabbyRabbit has 6 kits

Calico and BlackBunnie are sharing a cage, there were 2 dead newborns, and 5 HUGE kits, one of which was dead this morning...

I didn't get a photo of the dead kit, 
here are some photos from a week ago when the kits were quite a bit smaller, they're twice this size now:
CrabbyRabbit's kits:






Calico and BlackBunnie's kits (one nest, both mamas feeding these):





I'll get fresh photos in the morning.  

the kit that died weight about a pound... seems big to get squished, but these are my first litters so there's lots I don't know yet.


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 24, 2012)

Is that tub the nest box ?


----------

